# P-doggin



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Spent all of yesterday (6:00AM-8:30PM) scouting for P-dogs yesterday in Wyoming. Bad news, we went to some new areas and found very few. Drove 400 miles on freeway , dirt roads and old gas line roads. The good news is it was a great day in the outback of Wyoming. We saw a lot of deer and antelope . We even saw a elk out on the flats way down low. Finally sunshine, yahoooooo. I think I saw a familiar license plate on the way up going in the same direction. Reb8600 was that you ?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There are no P-dogs in Wyoming.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

uh....those were Guernsey cows, not elk.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> uh....those were Guernsey cows, not elk.


 :lol: Funny spikey horns for a cow. :lol: You got some fast cows up there in the north. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al, when does the season open back up again? I can never remember


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

In Utah it starts after June 15th. Wyoming anytime. Montana anytime.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al

I did head up there. Me and the wife left home about 6:30 am I believe and headed home somewhere around noon. We didnt find any large numbers but found enough to have some fun shooting. Was it a white Ford F-250 with FURDWN on the plate?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Al
> 
> I did head up there. Me and the wife left home about 6:30 am I believe and headed home somewhere around noon. We didnt find any large numbers but found enough to have some fun shooting. Was it a white Ford F-250 with FURDWN on the plate?


Yup , that was it. I think ya made a turn to the north while we went east. We were in a Beige Tundra with Idaho plates. Ya passed us on the slant up by Echo rest stop.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So in wyoming do you need a license to shoot p-dogs?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw the truck. I did turn off and head North.

Mike you dont need a license just need hunters safety to shoot on public land. I cant remember if they have a certain year like Utah does for it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> I saw the truck. I did turn off and head North.
> 
> Mike you dont need a license just need hunters safety to shoot on public land. I cant remember if they have a certain year like Utah does for it.


Wyoming fish cops have only talked to us once in 29 years. Just make sure you stay on a "road" (two track) and far enough away from paved road.

Reb. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the truck. I did turn off and head North.
> ...


Anyone born on or after January 1 1966 need's hunter's safety in Wyoming.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > reb8600 said:
> ...


But a Utah hunter safety works right?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes a Utah hunter safety is good.


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

I find good places up there, and then when I go again I see way too many Utahns there, really sucks.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Tired Hunter said:


> I find good places up there, and then when I go again I see way too many Utahns there, really sucks.


Do you live in Utah?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Tired Hunter said:


> I find good places up there, and then when I go again I see way too many Utahns there, really sucks.


Deleted (apparently my friendly advice was taken as patronizing) Good luck Tired Hunter. Just pointing out what Im seeing in the field


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

I've been hunting them a LONG Time Pard, don't need to be told how!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Then you should know how to find the 'dogs where us dumbass utahns can't, so it won't suck for you. By the way, I know where some really good spots are in Utah, that don't suck, even though us Utahns hunt them.


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

Well, good luck to you Capt. Attitude !


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Tired Hunter said:


> Well, good luck to you Capt. Attitude !


 :roll:

You're a good man Bax*! I wonder when Al's going to take us to one of his honey holes? :O•-:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Tired Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Well, good luck to you Capt. Attitude !
> ...


I'll Will them to you when I die. :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang. I might die before you. O|*


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Dang. I might die before you. O|*


Funny thing is there aren't any "honey holes" left. All you find anymore are some small pockets. You shoot a couple and move on to the next pocket. That's why I try to go out to Montana a couple times a summer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Tired Hunter said:


> Well, good luck to you Capt. Attitude !


If you're talkin' about Loke, he is a Lieutenant. I am a Captain. 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I got promoted. I'm sure you have heard of me. Colonel Hoggan. Full Bird. And I've got two of them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I got promoted. I'm sure you have heard of me. Colonel Hoggan. Full Bird. And I've got two of them.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Tired Hunter said:


> Well, good luck to you Capt. Attitude !


Wow maybe you should take a nap then you won't be a tired hunter anymore. Your kinda getting cranky.   
And Goob I thought you was the General? or is that Al?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: I'm no General. Just ask my wife. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al is a *"Edited by moderator"* Admiral. 

:shock: This post has been edited by Al. :lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well just got back from Wyoming and we had a blast. We went to a place we had been to on a coyote hunting trip. I took about 150 rounds for the 204 and about 100 for the 223. I was out by noon. I would say I hit better than 85% on the first shot.
We also had a 22 mag and 17 hmr which we burnt through the ammo and we went back into town and bought more.
This was less than a mile off of I-80 and we never left about a 50 acre spot of land.
It was diffenently a good time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the report Mike 8) 

Good to hear that my upcoming trip will be worth it!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Thanks for the report Mike 8)
> 
> Good to hear that my upcoming trip will be worth it!


Me too. Leavin Thursday for a 4 dayer. Yahoooooo.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 ran over a P-dog yesterday. He didn't even need a gun.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Al is a *"Edited by moderator"* Admiral.
> 
> :shock: This post has been edited by Al. :lol:


 -_O- Hee, hee, hee


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

better know where you can hunt them. Id hate to shoot and endangered species.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... oting.html


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

sounds like its alot of fun how does one get started in prairie dogs?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bigboybdub said:


> sounds like its alot of fun how does one get started in prairie dogs?


My first pdog hunt began with an invite from a member from this forum. He was really kind to invite me out and show me what to look for. Although the area he took me to was nothing like you see in Wyoming, I had a great time and learned what to look for.

So what I learned was: they really blend into the landscape and you could easily mistake them for a stick standing up, and I also learned what a prairie-dog mound looks like.

With that tiny bit of knowledge, I drove up to a new area and started looking for the same type thing. Needless to say, I am addicted. Not so much because of the carnage, but because it is making me a better shooter. They are out at all different ranges so you really learn how your rifle shoots at varying distances.

Hope that made sense?


----------

